
How to Create a MOOC in 28 Days - sakunthala
https://www.indiehackers.com/@sknthla/how-to-create-a-mooc-in-28-days
======
vortico
MOOC = Massive Open Online Course, since the website doesn't define it

------
SmellTheGlove
This is neat, thank you for sharing. I've been building a side business
helping people plan travel to Italy, but it's very hands-on and time consuming
for me (and hence somewhat expensive for my clients). I follow a lot of my own
process for things like finding the best paid or award flights,
accommodations, activities, etc. This post is making me think that a MOOC on
my process might be valuable for those looking to DIY - it wouldn't have the
benefit of me doing the planning, but for folks that don't know where to start
it's an idea. I can't say I would have thought of it before reading this, but
I'm terrible at coming up with ideas!

------
xiaoma
Is IH open for people to publish posts on now or does the author have some
sort of connection to them? I've never seen a post like this and it's cool.

~~~
csallen
I'm going to start publishing more posts by entrepreneurs in addition to the
standard interviews, and this is the first one. It's not self-serve (yet), but
anyone can email me and I'm happy to take a look!

~~~
AdamSC1
This is just one man's opinion but you may want to revisit the approach.

I don't think this article is as strong as the interviews you've done in the
past. When you are interviewing you help remove some of the bias and really
get to all the details, it makes it real and raw, where as users writing their
own article tend do pick their positioning more carefully.

I think it is that 'realness' that makes IH different than all the noise out
their on entrepreneurship blogs.

I hope if you go this route you provide more guidance to the writers to help
make it more real.

(Also, it's less interesting when the IH venture already had an established
market and following, I want to hear about the journey!)

~~~
csallen
Thanks for the feedback! Just for reference, the idea here is not to replace
the interviews, but to supplement them. I still plan to continue doing 3
interviews/week.

This new approach will allow me to publish a lot of things that don't quite
fit the interview format, but are informative and useful regardless; things
might otherwise languish on Medium without any attention or discussion from
the entrepreneur community; and things that otherwise might never get
published at all.

------
myth_drannon
how did she get "100k in free AWS credits" isn't it reserved for startups in
an some accelerator program?

~~~
robotnoises
That's my guess. This is a neat story but it's not realistic for someone to
replicate without a very strong existing network, IMO.

~~~
reallydattrue
Not sure why you are getting downvoted. I would assume exactly the same.

If she hadn't had these credits, it would have been a very different story!
Perhaps then she wouldnt have had any advertising budget...

~~~
fredophile
It isn't clear to me that she used the credits for this project. She doesn't
explicitly mention using them anywhere. The only step I can see that might use
them is for hosting content but the videos are on YouTube and she mentions a
platform called Teachable that appears to include hosting.

------
nickjj
Nice story.

That's almost exactly how I got started too. Had a successful Kickstarter
campaign for a Docker course a few years ago and then continued moving
forward.

The only difference is I went to Udemy from the beginning but I'm slowly
transitioning away from them and onto my own platform (Thinkific at the
moment).

------
cven714
Weird UI effect (I'm using Chrome 59): When the blue loading bar at the top of
the page completes, I get popped back to the top of the page, regardless of
where I've scrolled to. Bar finishes loading after ~3-5 seconds.

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Same for me in Safari Technology Preview (Release 34, Safari 11.0, WebKit
12604.1.27.0.1).

------
gregorymichael
Inspiring story. Thank you for sharing.

------
haberdasher
For anyone that wants to narrate slides, create a video of it, push to
YouTube: [https://presentio.us](https://presentio.us)

